# painkiller not working



## vysakh (Feb 5, 2005)

when i run  painkiller an error comes ERROR: Could not initialize directX 9 renderer

whats wrong

my config
Intel p4 2.0 Ghz
intel 845 GV
384 DDR 266 RAM
40 GB HDD


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 5, 2005)

i guess you have onboard graphics 



> Minimum
> * System: 1.5GHz Pentium III or AMD Athlon processor or equivalent
> * CD-ROM: 8X CD-ROM
> * *Video Memory: 64 MB VRAM*
> ...





> Reccomemded
> *  System: 2.4GHz Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon processor or equivalent
> * RAM: 512 MB RAM
> * CD-ROM: 8X CD-ROM
> ...



or as usual reinstall Direct x etc etc..


----------



## vysakh (Feb 5, 2005)

i have direct x 9.0c and in dxdiag it shows that i have 64 MB VRAM


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Sorry pal onboad Video Memory on The 845 Sucks and cant start Pain killer......get urslef a new Gfx card with Dx9 Compatibilty 8)


----------



## vysakh (Feb 5, 2005)

well, i played the demo smoothly on the same machine at about 16 fps abt 3 months ago


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 5, 2005)

try installing latest patches over The pain killer website or By googling it......is it a pirated or a original version


----------



## vysakh (Feb 5, 2005)

how to reinstall direct x ????




			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> try installing latest patches over The pain killer website or By googling it......is it a pirated or a original version


he he he


----------



## beaditya (Feb 6, 2005)

hey i too got a dvd of painkiller..................its a pirated one

it was not runnin on my pc too......................


i have a ge force 5700 grphc card over amd 2800 ht on k8tneo motherboard.....................yet no use?????


think the pirated cd's have the damn prob in this case


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 6, 2005)

painkiller   

kill em shoot em

whenever u are lonely and wanna kick ass load this game

yes the game in itself is buggy

during setup from cd/dvd version it asks minimum 384 ram required dang!!

and yes

in the pirated copy in the 3 cd there is a folder containing 2 files which have to be pasted in the PAINKILLER GAME installtion directory

ill write in the names of those 2 files later coz i have to search for those cds

i guess that dx9 thinggy can b solved by pasting those 2 files

but the game wont run like a smooth slippery butter on ur system vysakh

and besides these develpoers make a DEMO so that it can run even on lower systems

but the original games require a better system to run it

get ur self a life with a graphic card if u really enjoy playing games


----------



## vysakh (Feb 6, 2005)

well, there is only 1 file provided and not 2


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 6, 2005)

You have to copy the engine.dll or whatever.dll file in that diectory to your painkiller folder for it to work


----------



## vysakh (Feb 6, 2005)

i have done that but the error is not regarding the CD-ROM but regarding direct x 9
the error is could not initialise direct x 9 renderer


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 6, 2005)

ok vysakh try this site to download the latest patch for Pain killer and then try *www.dreamcatchergames.com/dci/support/kb_select.php?p=support_data/winxp_pk_patch.php

Also check this out:
1.)From your Windows desktop, click the Start button and then click Run...
2.)In the Run dialog box, type dxdiag and click the OK button.
3.)The DirectX Diagnostic Tool will appear. Click on the Display tab. 
4.)Verify that an onboard graphics controller (e.g. Intel) is NOT displayed in the Name field within the Device box and that the Approx. Total Memory field shows a value of 64 MB or more.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 7, 2005)

if it is pirated then obviously it cant be patched without again downloading an updated crack


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 7, 2005)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> if it is pirated then obviously it cant be patched without again downloading an updated crack



Well now thats a price that ya pay for purachasin a Pirated copy i guess


----------

